# A2Z Field Services?



## Guest

I am trying to get information on A2Z Field services, I am considering working for them, but I am finding mixed reviews. can someone help?


----------



## BPWY

Cheap, but I never got shorted on money.


Their HUD work is so cheap I couldn't break even. Maybe if you are in a very urban area
where your jobs are nearly on top of each other you'll make PB&J money, other wise..... the dollar menu at 
McDonalds aint looking too good when you have to drive a min of 20 miles between jobs. 
Most a lot more than that if you work in a rural area.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Cheap, but I never got shorted on money.
> 
> 
> Their HUD work is so cheap I couldn't break even. Maybe if you are in a very urban area
> where your jobs are nearly on top of each other you'll make PB&J money, other wise..... the dollar menu at
> McDonalds aint looking too good when you have to drive a min of 20 miles between jobs.
> Most a lot more than that if you work in a rural area.


Same here I did some trash out(wanted everything under the sun done for a fate rate) for them and BWM . But after the BWM(bi weekly main.) went for $105 to $85 I stopped. I still do QC inspection for them only if I`m going to be in the area already they went from pay $24 to $15 on them. I`m not going to go out of my way to do them!


----------



## SwiftRes

They kept sending me $15 qc inspections. Most were thirty miles away. When I would ask for trip charges they would get upset and say no because it was in my coverage area. They said that my coverage area should include only the farthest I would go for their lowest priced work order. ($15qc inspection).


----------



## BPWY

My county is over 5000 sq miles.

One zip code covers at least 1/3 of that. 

I can drive for over an hour and still not have left my county. 
I'd like for them to explain again why I should work for a measly $15.
For the area I live in inspections are not worth it until they'd reach around $50 per. 
Aint happening, so I let some other sucker do them.


----------



## Guest

thanks for the info, does anyone know how often they pay. If I commit to the work I dont want to wait 3 months for payment.


----------



## Guest

Chef said:


> I am trying to get information on A2Z Field services, I am considering working for them, but I am finding mixed reviews. can someone help?


not worth the effort.


----------



## BPWY

Chef said:


> thanks for the info, does anyone know how often they pay. If I commit to the work I dont want to wait 3 months for payment.





45 days if I remember right.


----------



## Guest

Thanks


----------



## Guest

We worked for them for about 6 months, made about 153,000 in that timeframe. We thought we had a great relationship but when we turned down work outof our area, they dropped us! I asked them if they would perform work at a loss,and then asked why they expected me to. Last we heard from them. A2Z seems tobe filled with younger people who have little or no life experience.


----------



## BPWY

Nice 6 month income, that'd be tough to loose.


----------



## GTX63

I have had to make decisions like that too. Just got tired of gritting my teeth and reminding myself how much money I was making while being lectured by people my kids' age.


----------



## Guest

I do some work for them. Just had to tell them what area I could and could not cover when I started with them. They have asked me about some properties out my area, but haven't strong armed me yet. Pay is not great but it is good filler work for us.


----------

